# Shahe Digital ID Calipers



## PeterT (Oct 28, 2016)

Confession: I'm a measurement tool junky. So I threw the dice on these calipers purchased through AliExpress. I've had them for about a month now & actually find myself grabbing them quite often. So far so good. Not as accurate as snap gages or ID/bore gages but very quick to use for the progression boring until you get to the critical ID & break out the expensive stuff. The repeatability & accuracy is actually pretty good (as digi-cals go). These jaws are more intended for this kind of work & I find them a bit better suited vs. verniers (which are also limited to measuring shallow depth). 

Never heard of Shahe brand before, but kind of reminds me of Asimeto... maybe even a bit nicer. Battery not included, its an SR44. Only 3 digits (0.001") not half-thou (0.xxxx5"). Unlike verniers which zero with jaws closed, on these you 'zero' to known ID, say a 1.000" ID standard. Then anything you measure is additive to that datum.


----------



## Alexander (Oct 29, 2016)

Interesting. Can you bring those to the next meet up. I would like to have a look.


----------



## PeterT (Oct 29, 2016)

sure thing


----------



## Jwest7788 (Nov 1, 2016)

Also, got a link to the purchasing page so we can read?


----------



## PeterT (Nov 1, 2016)

here you go
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/22-...32668305434.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.fRugoX

a blind depth version
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/dep...32668321633.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.fRugoX


----------

